# 24 Hour Sous Vide Pastrami using SmokinAl's recipe



## emuleman (Mar 16, 2017)

The regulars around here will remember the thread where SmokinAl introduced us to his Sous Vide Pastrami.  For those who don't recall, the link is below.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255820/sous-vide-pastrami-a-first-for-me

His post got me motivated to try this on my own, so here it is.













WP_20170313_21_17_01_Pro (2).jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 16, 2017


















WP_20170314_09_16_39_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 16, 2017


















WP_20170314_15_07_44_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 16, 2017


















WP_20170314_15_39_23_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 16, 2017


















WP_20170314_21_20_53_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 16, 2017


















WP_20170314_21_35_06_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 16, 2017








Thanks again SmokinAl for a great recipe.  It came out better than I expected, and will definitely be making this again.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks delicious Eric!

Pastrami is one of the best things I've made using the SV.

And yours looks fantastic!

Point for a great video!

Al


----------

